# Anyone tried Cognihance?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Its suppose to help you think more clearly, learn faster and help memory all issues with DP that I have anyways. Anyone tried this or heard of it? I was thinking about trying it.

http://www.cognihance.com/


----------

